# Looking in to buying a camper.



## Buckshot88 (Jun 8, 2015)

I drive a 2013 Nissan Titan V8 with towing package. What size camper should I look at? I don't want to get a camper that is to big for my truck.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 8, 2015)

I would look into a hybrid camper.  Solid sides and top, with popouts for the beds on the ends.

They are light and pull well, and have plenty of room when they are set up.

You need to see what the GVWR is for your truck, and remember to add all the supplies you will be hauling in the camper to keep it under the weight rating.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 8, 2015)

Pappy is on the right track.  Figure in ALL the stuff you think you might haul with you,  because you will.  Then give a realistic estimate of that weight.


Most camper salespersons will tell you "Any V8 can haul this one" and so on.  But fact is, if you get a camper that is close to your Tow Capacity you are asking for trouble.  (My opinion only)  But they are giving 1/2 ton trucks ratings close to 10,000 lbs now.  I have towed that with a 1/2 ton truck,  and it is dangerous.  Not what I would do with my family with me.  

Plenty of manufactures are building super light weight models now though.  You can find really nice stuff under 5k lbs.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm looking at a used 24ft camper right now. But the search has just begun, I don't need one anytime soon, so I plan to take it easy and shop around and educate myself for a while.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 8, 2015)

You will need to look at either the mfg website or your owners manual to figure out what you truck is rated to tow. The info in the door jamb doesnt usually give the towing capacity.

Things like the engine, rear end, wheel base, etc. figure into the equation.  Do like someone above mentioned and figure on adding stuff.   I used 1000 lbs as the potential for added weight. 

Remember to figure in whatever you may place in the bed of the truck too.  

Research the dry weight of any camper you look at.  Some of them have the info posted in a cabinet.  A lot of this was discussed in this thread.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=797460&highlight=ronnie


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 8, 2015)

if they would let you tow it down the road for a few miles, it would sure be an eye opener.  Get it up to 60mph and see how long it takes to stop it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

When I see threads like this and the suggestions, it opens my thankin some. My problem is I can't carry on a reasonable conversation cause I never travel over 20 miles with anythang anytime !! Over 20 miles from home......the water starts tasteing funny !!

So, if you plan on traveling a distance, and have never pulled any weight, experiment. Try some out on the hitch.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jun 8, 2015)

I have pulled trailers my whole life. Car haulers,  bobcats, utility, etc. Everything from v6 to dually 350 powerstrokes. A camper is a different beast. They are not really that heavy but they are like carrying something you can't find a good hand hold on. They are awkward and don't seem to really balance out well. I bought a jayco 29' and drive a ram 2500. Truck handles it well but the camper is tall. 18 wheeler rolls by and it shakes the camper around some. My old f150 was rated for 9000 pounds and I know would pull it and stop it. The wind from a passing rig would stink in my old 150. Frame was not big enough to stabilize for the size of jayco.  I hunt alot from my camper. Hybrids are harder to keep warm. Heaters are wide open. I would get a 20 or smaller camper if I was still in the 150. Apparently keystone is not the direction to go in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 8, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> When I see threads like this and the suggestions, it opens my thankin some. My problem is I can't carry on a reasonable conversation cause I never travel over 20 miles with anythang anytime !! Over 20 miles from home......the water starts tasteing funny !!
> 
> So, if you plan on traveling a distance, and have never pulled any weight, experiment. Try some out on the hitch.



Greg, come on down to Toccoa some time.  My spring water tastes just like your spring water, but that carp from the city water supply is nasty.  Stay away from it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 8, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I have pulled trailers my whole life. Car haulers,  bobcats, utility, etc. Everything from v6 to dually 350 powerstrokes. A camper is a different beast. They are not really that heavy but they are like carrying something you can't find a good hand hold on. They are awkward and don't seem to really balance out well. I bought a jayco 29' and drive a ram 2500. Truck handles it well but the camper is tall. 18 wheeler rolls by and it shakes the camper around some. My old f150 was rated for 9000 pounds and I know would pull it and stop it. The wind from a passing rig would stink in my old 150. Frame was not big enough to stabilize for the size of jayco.  I hunt alot from my camper. Hybrids are harder to keep warm. Heaters are wide open. I would get a 20 or smaller camper if I was still in the 150. Apparently keystone is not the direction to go in.



10-4 on this.

Makes you feel a bit queasy when you are pulling in a heavy rain, and a rig rolls by you.  When you look in the rear view mirror, you see your camper in the lane to your left, sideways.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 9, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> 10-4 on this.
> 
> Makes you feel a bit queasy when you are pulling in a heavy rain, and a rig rolls by you.  When you look in the rear view mirror, you see your camper in the lane to your left, sideways.



I try to avoid interstates because of the big truck issue.  I have only seen a handful of wrecked campers in my day.  All were on the interstate.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

It really caught me off guard. I wasn't even a little concerned about pulling my camper when I bought it. You can't really base things off of towing capacity.  The truck has to have a large enough frame to steady the load. Regardless of weight.


----------



## riprap (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't think I would go any bigger than a 24' trailer. I pulled an 18ft '84 model camper pretty well with my '99 F150. Now days a 2015 24' trailer probably weighs what an 18 did back then. I think distance from home to where I like to camp would determine what I would buy as long as my truck is rated for it.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> I don't think I would go any bigger than a 24' trailer. I pulled an 18ft '84 model camper pretty well with my '99 F150. Now days a 2015 24' trailer probably weighs what an 18 did back then. I think distance from home to where I like to camp would determine what I would buy as long as my truck is rated for it.



In some cases the travel trailers weigh *less* than those of 20  years ago.  Aluminum framework and other lighter weight materials have been utilized expressly for the purpose of making them weigh less. Some models are made with shorter walls with less head room inside also in the effort to make the trailer weigh less. There are 30 ft. travel trailers available today that weigh less than 6000 lbs.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kind of my point. My heavy trailers balance out well and don't drag like a kite behind me. My new camper sometimes feels like a parasail. Like its going to float sideways following a big truck passing.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 23, 2015)

Its a 2001, 24ft Terry. Made by Fleetwood. According to all the specs on it and my Titan, I should be able to pull it with no problem. I am going to put a break booster on my truck though. Any recommendations on a good break booster that won't break the bank?


----------



## 660griz (Jun 23, 2015)

Buckshot88 said:


> Its a 2001, 24ft Terry. Made by Fleetwood. According to all the specs on it and my Titan, I should be able to pull it with no problem. I am going to put a break booster on my truck though. Any recommendations on a good break booster that won't break the bank?



Do you mean trailer brake controller?
Electronic ones are cheap. Around $40 
Proportional ones are a litte more but, not too bad. Around $120.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 23, 2015)

660griz said:


> Do you mean trailer brake controller?
> Electronic ones are cheap. Around $40
> Proportional ones are a litte more but, not too bad. Around $120.



Anything I can do to help stop the trailer. It has a break system on it already, I just want to have more than enough stopping power. I don't know much about trailers, but I do know that pulling is one thing. Stopping is whole other animal.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jun 23, 2015)

Electric brakes help a lot. I would look into a stabilizing hitch as well.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 24, 2015)

Getting a stabilizing hitch with the camper.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 24, 2015)

Buckshot88 said:


> Its a 2001, 24ft Terry. Made by Fleetwood. According to all the specs on it and my Titan, I should be able to pull it with no problem. I am going to put a break booster on my truck though. Any recommendations on a good break booster that won't break the bank?



Check Tractor supply


----------



## Bob2010 (Jun 24, 2015)

I would put new tires on it immediately.  Guy bought camper from me and the tire blew on the way home. Tore the whole side of the camper apart. Tires can't sit for a few years without dry rot.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 24, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I would put new tires on it immediately.  Guy bought camper from me and the tire blew on the way home. Tore the whole side of the camper apart. Tires can't sit for a few years without dry rot.



x2

and put the heaviest load tire you can find on it.  Don't put car tires on  and expect them to last.


----------



## supernube (Jun 25, 2015)

Look at the Apex line by Coachman.  They are built very light.  My 28ft bunkhouse/slide only weighs ~5300lbs. I pulled it well with a Silverado 1500.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 26, 2015)

Get a Tekonsha brake controller. Don't go cheap here. You're life may depend on it. I've been towing a 5th wheel for over 40 years and have tried other controllers and the only thing I'd use other than a TEkonsha is on of the ones that hooks into your brake system.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe look at the small 5th wheels. I have one built to pull with a half ton. The weight distribution and handling is better since the camper is pushing down on the axle more than behind the axle with the leverage of the frame


----------



## KrisD (Jul 27, 2015)

Coachmen and flagstaff are the way to go! Starcraft is also really nice. I have Sold them for years and my customers love them!


----------

